# odd size tub surround



## snakefan (Jun 10, 2011)

The wife picked out a tub that is 32 x 66. Since I can find no pre-made nice tub surrounds (for a shower/tub) that size I need to customize one. I found the Swanstone solid material that is available in sheets and has the trim available but it's a little expensive for my wallet. 

Does anyone know of an acrylic panel that can be cut to size? How about ready-made trim for it? Sure appreciate any ideas.

Don
(snakefan moniker is for Kenny Stabler of Oakland Raiders fame)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not tile the wall?
Or get a standard size tub.
It's better to plan a bathroom conceptually so you know you can get all the material needed before the tools come out.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> (snakefan moniker is for Kenny Stabler of Oakland Raiders fame)


Good to know Don!:wink:

You can buy simple acrylic sheets for tub surrounds (as you know).
You can also buy acrylic corners for tub surrounds that have shelves molded into them. (as you probably know)

I'm wondering if you can install the acrylic sheets short of the corners then cover the gaps with the acrylic corners...don't know.

You can also buy complete acrylic shower surround kits that contain all that stuff, maybe they are a little expandable.

Sixty-six inch tubs aren't everywhere but they aren't uncommon. I'll bet there is a kit for that tub somewhere. Call Kohler.


----------



## snakefan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ron, I'm on my own well in the country and the water has heavy iron. I can't keep rust stains out of tile grout. Otherwise, tile would be the best option.

Bud - I may be Google impaired, but I've been having problems finding a source for plain acrylic panels that are of a size that will fit without seams on the back wall. I guess you were saying I may find a shelf fixture that may cover the seam? What source do you have that sells plain acrylic panels that are of a decent thickness?

I also erroniously thought there would be no problem finding material for a 66 inch tub. Although they are usually made for dropping in a framed platform with no shower, they are not at all uncommon. Mine is a drop-in tub, but came with tile flanges attached to the edges.

Don


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

snakefan said:


> Ron, I'm on my own well in the country and the water has heavy iron. I can't keep rust stains out of tile grout. Otherwise, tile would be the best option.
> Don


I have a customer in upstate NY with a similiar problem. Rust stains in the sink, toilet and tub. We put in a whole house filter and eliminated the problem. Filter ran $25. and is changed twice a year.


----------



## snakefan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I have a customer in upstate NY with a similiar problem. Rust stains in the sink, toilet and tub. We put in a whole house filter and eliminated the problem. Filter ran $25. and is changed twice a year.


 
I have an inline filter like you mentioned followed by a $2,000 system with a salt bath and some kind of resin filtration tank. I don't know what is in the third tank. And I still get stains. Bummer.

Don


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Bud - I may be Google impaired, but I've been having problems finding a source for plain acrylic panels that are of a size that will fit without seams on the back wall.


I don't think I have ever seen a single-piece large enough for the backwall without a seam. The kits I have seen have four panels, two of which are intended for the larger wall. Handling and shipping would be an issue with panels any bigger, then all the money a person saves in going-cheap would be spent on transportation.


> I guess you were saying I may find a shelf fixture that may cover the seam?


Correct.


> What source do you have that sells plain acrylic panels that are of a decent thickness?


I don't have a source per se, I have seen the units at home centers. They aren't something I deal with.

I have seen a product called "Dairy Board" used in such applications, look into that. Dairy Board comes in 4' X 8' sheets. If you aren't against "rigging" that would be a decent way to do it and it would look good. Dairy Board is typically considered a commercial product that is used in food service and hospitals and agriculture.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

snakefan said:


> I have an inline filter like you mentioned followed by a $2,000 system with a salt bath and some kind of resin filtration tank. I don't know what is in the third tank. And I still get stains. Bummer.
> 
> Don


May be the type or size of the filter or the change interval(or all 3). Culligan put it in as they handle the water conditioning system. The filter is about 6" in diameter and 18" long.


----------

